# Okemo Intel?



## abc (Jan 20, 2021)

There’s a Mount Snow intel thread going which is really helpful (for me). 

Anyone at Okemo lately (this week)? How’s the wait on various lifts? 

Where to park for the least amount of walking (in ski boots ) while still avoid riding the shuttle?


----------



## ss20 (Jan 20, 2021)

abc said:


> There’s a Mount Snow intel thread going which is really helpful (for me).
> 
> Anyone at Okemo lately (this week)? How’s the wait on various lifts?
> 
> Where to park for the least amount of walking (in ski boots ) while still avoid riding the shuttle?



I've been to Okemo a couple dozen times....haven't found that lot yet!  Actually as a semi-joke I was complaining to my buddy a few years ago about how many stairs we had climbed in the main base area.  An ambassador came running over and gave me a free hot chocolate or coffee voucher!  I explained I was being tongue-in-cheek but he insisted I take it!  Anyone think Vail has that kind of customer service?  As much as people love to hate on Okemo the Muellers ran that place RIGHT.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2021)

Is there ANY (free) parking that doesn’t involve riding a shuttle? Stairs notwithstanding...


----------



## icecoast1 (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been to Okemo (pre vail) several times and never had to take a shuttle.  Just parked in the lot closest to the main lodge


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2021)

Is parking at Jackson Gore base better?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 20, 2021)

okemo is stupid. parking at jackson gore is better. parking at the main lodge you have to cross a road and climb a bunch of stairs, and then take one of two parallel slow bunny hill chairs to get to the actual chairs. at jackson gore you have to ride a high speed bunny lift chair to get to the actual chair. the facilities on that side are newer. but okemo is stupid and the skiing is boring.


----------



## Edd (Jan 20, 2021)

Next time I go I’ll try JG parking. Only been once but I’d like to check it out again on a mellow weekday.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> okemo is stupid and the skiing is boring


I’m staying up here in VT for a couple of weeks. The house I’m staying is half way between Mount Snow and Okemo. I want to change thing up a little.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 20, 2021)

Get to Jackson Gore early, and it's not bad. Main Lodge sucks, but not too bad if you're really early.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jackson Gore parking is better but still not really near the slope.  No close parking at Okemo. 

Definitely make a go of it, @abc .  Okemo gets a TON of hate as a "groomers" only resort....which it certainly leans towards.  However the place is HUGE....while much of it is groomers the 15% that isn't is more than enough for a day or two of skiing.  Double Diamond, Outrage, Triplesec, Searles Way, Ledges, and usually one or two trails in Jackson Gore will be totally ungroomed, along with quite a few areas of 50/50 grooming.  They're also one of the last places in the East I've seen seed moguls, down in Solitude (can't remember the trail name) and another trail on the main face (the one to the skier's left of the superpipe trail?).  Unfortunately all this knowledge is pre-Vail so idk how relevant it is now.  

There's also quite a few woods skiing areas.  And its similar to Stratton in that the clientele isn't interested in that stuff so it goes untouched.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2021)

@ss20, I actually skied Okemo one day after the Vail take over last season. Though at that time, I think Vail left things alone. 

Appreciate the suggestions. Will look for those good runs. 

My biggest worry is lift lines. I really can’t stand in line for very long in a boot that’s barely broken in. (It was new last season, still working on it when resorts shut down).  My feet go to sleep when I’m not actually skiing.


----------



## TyWebb (Jan 20, 2021)

Appreciate the thread as I'm probably heading there this weekend with my son.  It seems like a good mountain for us to spend two days but worried abt the lines as well so any info appreciated

Also any intermediate glade trails we should look out for?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2021)

Mountain snow is better than Okemos don't forget magic is close to the area


----------



## urungus (Jan 21, 2021)

TyWebb said:


> Appreciate the thread as I'm probably heading there this weekend with my son.  It seems like a good mountain for us to spend two days but worried abt the lines as well so any info appreciated
> 
> Also any intermediate glade trails we should look out for?



Everglades, Whispering Pines


----------



## NYDB (Jan 21, 2021)

Maybe I hit it on a good snow year but I remember the South face had decent terrain and they left that area somewhat ungroomed to boot. Enough for a fun day  I haven't been there in 20 years though so I have no idea about the jackson gore side. Dont plan on ever returning since I feel Stratton is a much better mountain overall.  For big flat so VT mountains I rank flatton first, then mount slow, then slowkemo.  Just for terrain and snow.  I can't imagine not being able to have fun at any of them midweek with good snow though.


----------



## Cobbold (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow 


NY DirtBag said:


> Maybe I hit it on a good snow year but I remember the South face had decent terrain and they left that area somewhat ungroomed to boot. Enough for a fun day  I haven't been there in 20 years though so I have no idea about the jackson gore side. Dont plan on ever returning since I feel Stratton is a much better mountain overall.  For big flat so VT mountains I rank flatton first, then mount slow, then slowkemo.  Just for terrain and snow.  I can't imagine not being able to have fun at any of them midweek with good snow though.


twenty years is a long time, it’s funny how you can put 10 skiers in a room and a argument breaks out among them on which Mtn is better, interesting to watch.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> I can't imagine not being able to have fun at any of them midweek with good snow though.


At the moment, I'm less concern about terrain. More about lift line wait time and lift line etiquette

Right now, the snow is quite good! And I had fun at Mount Snow yesterday. No crowd, no line. I would love to change it up a bit if Okemo is equally uncrowded. But if it's long lines even mid-week, I'll just stick with what I have at Mount Snow.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 21, 2021)

While Okemo isn't this particular forums "cup of tea" which is obvious by all of the negative comments, you can have a good time there.  For me a day and a half to 2 days is plenty.  decent steeps in some places, nothing like Killington, but there is some pitch to be had.  Also as stated the trees are lightly traveled. 

The Bubble 6 and the Bubble 4 at Jackson Gore can get long lines.  There are a ton of other lifts to move around though mountain though.  South Ridge sees lighter traffic than the main face and Jackson Gore.  

I've never parked at Jackson Gore.  I always get there early and park near the bar out front of the main lodge/entrance.    Jackson Gore lodge is much nicer than main lodge.  there is a decent bar/restaurant upstairs that had a good selection of VT beer last year when I was there.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 21, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> there is some pitch to be had.



straight up verifiable lie.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 21, 2021)

are you this hard up for interaction that you need to keep posting in this thread?   we get it you are hard core and okemo sucks to you.  I'm sure you could make another thread about your "epic" road trips from Brooklyn to ski country to stoke your ego or whatever...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 21, 2021)

lol.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 21, 2021)

Outrage and Double Diamond are legitimately steep.  More open less gnarly versions of Twilight Zone at Magic.  About the same (short) length as well.  

Funny about someone saying Stratton has the best terrain out of the big SoVT three.  If we're talking about cut trails I put Mount Snow first, Okemo a far second, and Stratton a very distant third.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 21, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Outrage and Double Diamond are legitimately steep.  More open less gnarly versions of Twilight Zone at Magic.  About the same (short) length as well.
> 
> Funny about someone saying Stratton has the best terrain out of the big SoVT three.  If we're talking about cut trails I put Mount Snow first, Okemo a far second, and Stratton a very distant third.


I said terrain and snow.  More vert, higher base, higher peak, better trees, north facing for the most part.  I have probably 200+ days at mt snow, 200+ at stratton and 10 at okemo.  So I will concede i could be missing something at the big O.  I dont think so though.


----------



## JoeB-Z (Jan 21, 2021)

abc said:


> @ss20, I actually skied Okemo one day after the Vail take over last season. Though at that time, I think Vail left things alone.
> 
> Appreciate the suggestions. Will look for those good runs.
> 
> My biggest worry is lift lines. I really can’t stand in line for very long in a boot that’s barely broken in. (It was new last season, still working on it when resorts shut down).  My feet go to sleep when I’m not actually skiing.


Boots don't really break in. They just pack out a little. Right at the base of Okemo is the Boot Pro. I have had very good service as they adjusted my boots. Yes, I bought the boots from them (at a great price) and footbeds. Then I went back with every little pressure point. Two times. Really snug, perfectly fitted boots are a pleasure. Add my boot heaters and I am in boot heaven.


----------



## Zand (Jan 21, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> I said terrain and snow.  More vert, higher base, higher peak, better trees, north facing for the most part.  I have probably 200+ days at mt snow, 200+ at stratton and 10 at okemo.  So I will concede i could be missing something at the big O.  I dont think so though.



Mt. Snow definitely has the best advanced terrain. North Face has quite a few fun trails. Ripcord would be a quadruple black diamond at Stratton. The Trials is easily the best glade in Southern VT outside of Magic. Stratton does have a ton of underrated glades, and often in good condition because the typical Stratton clientele is afraid of anything steeper or narrower than they could drive down in their Mercedes. My favorite thing about Okemo is that the different mountain faces tend to all ski different depending on the weather, so if Jackson Gore sucks, South Face is usually good and vice versa.

If I had the choice to ski any one of them, it would be Mt Snow for sure. But I've warmed up to Stratton a bit after getting a good glade day there. I don't hate Okemo but it's so easy to drive by when Magic and Killington are both 20 minutes away.


----------



## abc (Jan 21, 2021)

JoeB-Z said:


> Boots don't really break in. They just pack out a little.


Until they do ("pack out a little"), circulation is slightly impeded. Standing statically for 20 minutes would be VERY uncomfortable.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 21, 2021)

Zand said:


> If I had the choice to ski any one of them, it would be Mt Snow for sure. But I've warmed up to Stratton a bit after getting a good glade day there. I don't hate Okemo but it's so easy to drive by when Magic and Killington are both 20 minutes away.



My ski club house used to be 10 minutes from Okemo, 10 minutes from Magic, and 35 minutes from K Skyeship.  In the past five years I think I've skied Okemo twice lol.  The "drive by" factor is very real...few people realize how close K and Okemo are.  It's not even 20 minutes from Jackson Gore to the Skyeship.


----------



## Cobbold (Jan 21, 2021)

ss20 said:


> My ski club house used to be 10 minutes from Okemo, 10 minutes from Magic, and 35 minutes from K Skyeship.  In the past five years I think I've skied Okemo twice lol.  The "drive by" factor is very real...few people realize how close K and Okemo are.  It's not even 20 minutes from Jackson Gore to the Skyeship.


Rather ski okemo than killington, especially weekends, never got the killington hype,  most overrated Mtn in Vermont, in my opinion


----------



## cdskier (Jan 21, 2021)

Cobbold said:


> Rather ski okemo than killington, especially weekends, never got the killington hype,  most overrated Mtn in Vermont, in my opinion


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2021)

Cobbold said:


> Rather ski okemo than killington, especially weekends, never got the killington hype,  most overrated Mtn in Vermont, in my opinion


Twice the snow average
Yes just ski vertical 1600 average on several hills with millions of tress and step hate that place not


----------



## ss20 (Jan 22, 2021)

cdskier said:


>



My reaction exactly.  But if you like skiing uninterrupted groomers, Killington sucks and Okemo definitely wins that category.  Other than that....um....Okemo has more bubble chairs?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 22, 2021)

to each his own...  While I can certainly enjoy skiing at Okemo, I'd much rather ski at Killington.  Hell on a clear day, from Okemo you can actually see how much bigger Killington actually is!

Also I think you can navigate away from crowds easier on a weekend at Killington.  so many lift and base area options.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 22, 2021)

Skied K a million times. Stratton twice..not into it. Okemo twice..meh but it was great after a 20 incher and Stowe was closed. But i'll make the 5 hour drive to Stowe anytime over any of them. Ok..K is great but much more costly for me now. This season, Gore is the go to place.


----------



## skiur (Jan 22, 2021)

JoeB-Z said:


> Boots don't really break in. They just pack out a little. Right at the base of Okemo is the Boot Pro. I have had very good service as they adjusted my boots. Yes, I bought the boots from them (at a great price) and footbeds. Then I went back with every little pressure point. Two times. Really snug, perfectly fitted boots are a pleasure. Add my boot heaters and I am in boot heaven.



Packing out a little is the same thing as breaking in.


----------



## skiur (Jan 22, 2021)

Cobbold said:


> Rather ski okemo than killington, especially weekends, never got the killington hype,  most overrated Mtn in Vermont, in my opinion



Thanks for a good morning laugh!  That was quite funny!


----------



## abc (Jan 22, 2021)

This is the "Okemo Intel" thread. 

If you're not interested in skiing Okemo, why do you even bother opening the thread?


----------



## skiur (Jan 22, 2021)

abc said:


> This is the "Okemo Intel" thread.
> 
> If you're not interested in skiing Okemo, why do you even bother opening the thread?



Same reason everyone else that doesn't love okemo opened this thread.


----------



## abc (Jan 22, 2021)

skiur said:


> Same reason everyone else that doesn't love okemo opened this thread.


which is?


----------



## skiur (Jan 22, 2021)

abc said:


> which is?



Cause I feel like it.


----------



## Cobbold (Jan 22, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> to each his own...  While I can certainly enjoy skiing at Okemo, I'd much rather ski at Killington.  Hell on a clear day, from Okemo you can actually see how much bigger Killington actually is!
> 
> Also I think you can navigate away from crowds easier on a weekend at Killington.  so many lift and base area options.


Killington is the bigger Mtn, but no top to bottom runs they intersect every thousand yards or so and people all stop to see which way to go, then if you decide to go to another section of killington, you are skiing sideways to get their, killington is for rich beautiful people who like to stand around look important, glad people cram into killington, less people at the places I ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2021)

Cobbold said:


> Killington is the bigger Mtn, but no top to bottom runs they intersect every thousand yards or so and people all stop to see which way to go, then if you decide to go to another section of killington, you are skiing sideways to get their, killington is for rich beautiful people who like to stand around look important, glad people cram into killington, less people at the places I ski.



I would say the opposite is true.  Okemo has a far more wealthy clientele with more casual skiers than K.  One need only look at the real estate pricing to compare.  FAR more properties $600k and up in Ludlow.  And I would say the fact that Killington has maybe not the best expert terrain in the East, but likely the most means it draws far more hardcore skiers vs casual.  

Anyways, neither place really rate all that highly for me.  I don't care for southern VT crowds.   I like K better, but if I'm going to VT, I'm looking north of there.


----------



## abc (Jan 22, 2021)

Despite all the chest thumping, nobody seem to have skied at Okemos lately that can provide a lift line report?


----------



## Pez (Jan 23, 2021)

I was there on the 14th, a thursday.

the only wait was for the 6 pack bubble.  and that wasn't more than 3 minutes.  

my favorite terrain is the south side, but the snow wasn't great.  had a better time on the main face and jackson gore


----------



## abc (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## skiur (Jan 23, 2021)

abc said:


> Despite all the chest thumping, nobody seem to have skied at Okemos lately that can provide a lift line report?


Midweek there will be no lift lines.  On the weekend there will.


----------



## abc (Jan 23, 2021)

skiur said:


> Midweek there will be no lift lines.  On the weekend there will.


posting random lies "just because I feel like it"?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2021)

abc said:


> posting random lies "just because I feel like it"?



posting really basic common sense shit because he feels like it.


----------



## skiur (Jan 23, 2021)

abc said:


> posting random lies "just because I feel like it"?


How is that a lie?


----------



## abc (Jan 23, 2021)

skiur said:


> How is that a lie?


Because you haven't been there!


----------



## skiur (Jan 24, 2021)

abc said:


> Because you haven't been there!


Why would I have to be there to know that there won't be lines midweek but there will on the weekend?  It's common knowledge.


----------



## abc (Jan 24, 2021)

skiur said:


> Why would I have to be there to know that there won't be lines midweek but there will on the weekend?  It's common knowledge.


Common according to what source & evidence? 

Not all the mountains have no lines mid-week. And not all mountains have long lines on weekends. And it may varies by specific lifts. That's the kind of information only people who skied in the particular mountain regularly or recently can provide. Your comments are useless at best, misleading at worst.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2021)

Cobbold said:


> Rather ski okemo than killington, especially weekends, never got the killington hype,  most overrated Mtn in Vermont, in my opinion


Agree with the Killington over rated part but still would rather ski there than Okemo


----------



## skiur (Jan 24, 2021)

abc said:


> Common according to what source & evidence?
> 
> Not all the mountains have no lines mid-week. And not all mountains have long lines on weekends. And it may varies by specific lifts. That's the kind of information only people who skied in the particular mountain regularly or recently can provide. Your comments are useless at best, misleading at worst.


No, I haven't skied okemo lately.  But I drive thru ludlow all the time. During the week ludlow is empty.  Over the weekend it is packed.  The mountain is the same.


----------



## Edd (Jan 24, 2021)

So, to be clear, all parking sucks at Okemo, right? If I want to avoid going in buildings and do parking lot beers, is there a best choice, minimizing the walking distance to the car? I’d get there before lifts spin.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2021)

Edd said:


> So, to be clear, all parking sucks at Okemo, right? If I want to avoid going in buildings and do parking lot beers, is there a best choice, minimizing the walking distance to the car? I’d get there before lifts spin.


Correct

The closet thing to decent parking is near Tom's Loft Restaurant or the first little bit of the Upper main lot.  Both still require at least a couple hundred yard walk to a lift and 6-8 flights of stairs.

Closest parking situation comparison I can make of a ski area I know you are familiar with is Sugarloaf.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 24, 2021)

Yeah Edd, there's really no good parking, but I slightly prefer Jackson if there early. As for the mandatory beer, bring one up first run and stash it in the snow, and remember where. When time for a break extract the beer and ski down to the Jackson base. Enjoy by the fire. Bring a koozie


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2021)

abc said:


> Common according to what source & evidence?
> 
> Not all the mountains have no lines mid-week. And not all mountains have long lines on weekends. And it may varies by specific lifts. That's the kind of information only people who skied in the particular mountain regularly or recently can provide. Your comments are useless at best, misleading at worst.



Please site examples of major Northeast areas that have bad midweek lines during non-holiday weeks that are not powder days.

Please site examples of major Northeast ski areas that don't have bad lines on weekends. Most places do have a few lifts to hide from peak day crowds. In this example Black Ridge, Green Ridge, Glades Peak and Sachem chairs at Okemo are less traveled.  All of them are Fixed Grip chairs. That's kind of the common denominator for less traveled weekend lifts at major areas. 


When I say major Northeast ski areas, I'm referring to places like Okemo that average 200k+ skier visits a season.  Okemo is more like 5-600k

Skiurs generalization is pretty much right on the money.  I'm not sure you will find another forum member that disagrees with him like you have here


----------



## abc (Jan 24, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Please site examples of major Northeast areas that have bad midweek lines during non-holiday weeks that are not powder days.


Hunter


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2021)

abc said:


> Hunter


Fair enough

How bad?

If I had phrased the question "New England" the answer would be zero major ski areas have bad lines midweek, non holiday/powder days.  

Have fun at Okemo.  Doubt you see any line longer than 5 minutes outside of the main mountain six pack.  And that might be ten because of Covid, but I highly doubt it


----------



## abc (Jan 24, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> And that might be ten because of Covid, but I highly doubt it


But THAT was the intel I was after, Covid impact on the lines! 

Everyone knows midweek will be less crowded than weekend. So needless to say midweek lines will be shorter or non-existent. But with the reduced chair "fill factor", it became a question of whether it's still a long enough line or just practically no line. 

Also, "powder day" definition is a bit fluid in New England speak. When I asked the question, BEFORE all the chest thumping got everyone off track, it was for this week. It's been snowing every single day this week, and it's right on top of a significant dump the previous weekend. 

In fact, Friday at Mount Snow, the line on the Bluebird, while not exactly major league long, was far from "no line". I didn't have a watch, but even on the single's line, it was 5 min or more. The main line would have been closer to 10 or thereabout. That's by no means "no line". I don't know how Okemo was on Friday. It may be better, or worse?


----------



## Vince (Jan 24, 2021)

Park at Jackson Gore. You can probably drop your skis off first near the archway of the hotel. The line for the Sunburst 6 person covered chair might be 10 minutes on weekdays at the most crowded time of the day. Other than that not much. The shortest line is always South Face then Solitude.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2021)

abc said:


> But THAT was the intel I was after, Covid impact on the lines!
> 
> Everyone knows midweek will be less crowded than weekend. So needless to say midweek lines will be shorter or non-existent. But with the reduced chair "fill factor", it became a question of whether it's still a long enough line or just practically no line.
> 
> ...


Just ski great out now be glad u can make best of it
Not everyone in world can just go when they want with transport and health
U changed over a decade on here


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2021)

I skied Hunter for 10 years on Mondays when I had that day off..it was totally empty..me and a few retired guys and some racers. its packed now. It has changed. 
Have to see once this madness is over.


----------



## keyser soze (Jan 25, 2021)

It's changed this year probably due to the quarantine restrictions in Vermont and people now get their fix in NY which has much less restrictions.


----------



## abc (Jan 25, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> U changed over a decade on here


Of course I changed! Nobody stays stagnant in life. 

10 year prior, I was busy working and saving. I had less time skiing so I ski whatever I could. Now I'm in the tail end of my career and have a lot more flexibility (even before Covid-related WFH scheme). I get to pick and choose when and where I ski. When I have choices, I choose to ski the better condition I can get to. 

Yes, after skiing in the west a lot, I'm spoiled. I only ski in the east when condition is "good". And my "good" definition is clearly colored by all my days out west. 

Also, I'm 10 year older. I'm not going to trash my knees the way I used to when I was younger. So no, I don't ski when it's an ice ring. Or when it's full of out-of-control yahoos. 

The ski industry also changed the last 10 year. Alterra was created 3 years ago. Vail bought Peak last year. That changed the calculation on what pass to get, where to ski. And it changes how many of the northeast mountain skis. The crowd level changed dramatically when Alterra came to the Northeast. It changed even more dramatically when Vail bought so many of the mountains. 

So yes, I changed. The ski industry changed. Even this forum changed. I'm not looking back and reminiscent on the older days. I look forward to the future. Whatever it brings, I'll change to embrace it.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2021)

Warren Miller used to say..the more things change the more they remain the same. 
This is no longer true.
But what the hell..conditions are good...21 days so far ..might hit 35 to 40..so I'm good. 
When one place sux..I find another.


----------



## St. Jerry (Jan 25, 2021)

Well, prior to last year I skied all of 3 days at Okemo out of several hundred days in NY and VT over the prior 40 years.   Boring, borng, boring mountain.

However, wife and kids went to Okemo last year as part of Epic Pass and absolutely loved it.  So gues what?  Okemo is now our "home mountain".   It is what it is, I suppose.  Making the best of it.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 25, 2021)

i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cobbold (Jan 25, 2021)

cps27 said:


> Well, prior to last year I skied all of 3 days at Okemo out of several hundred days in NY and VT over the prior 40 years.   Boring, borng, boring mountain.
> 
> However, wife and kids went to Okemo last year as part of Epic Pass and absolutely loved it.  So gues what?  Okemo is now our "home mountain".   It is what it is, I suppose.  Making the best of it.


Rather be at okemo than killington, but then again I rather ski the old Bousquet before I skied killington, but that’s just me


----------



## skiur (Jan 25, 2021)

If blue cruisers are what your into then okemo is definitely better than Killington.


----------



## Cobbold (Jan 25, 2021)

skiur said:


> If blue cruisers are what your into then okemo is definitely better than Killington.


Killington trail intersections mean you never ski top to bottom, just till the next intersection, I hate that, but that’s just me


----------



## skiur (Jan 25, 2021)

Cobbold said:


> Killington trail intersections mean you never ski top to bottom, just till the next intersection, I hate that, but that’s just me



Certainly a problem with the groomers at K, has been helped out lately with getting rid of the snowshed crossover and addition of a few tunnels, not really an issue on the expert terrain.  I definitely would recommend anyone who prefers to ski groomers all day to go to okemo.


----------



## big_vert (Jan 26, 2021)

It is now your job as a good father to show them the error of their ways. Do you feed them white bread? Do you drink lite beer? Do you drive a chevy? Do you watch a lot of sitcoms?

Nokemo is the blandness of life personified on a ski hill. It's "personality" is completely vapid, with no compelling attributes. The runs are all featureless, and essentially the same with nothing to discern from one to the other. You need to show your wife and kids something with personality. Take them to Magic for a day, and if they don't realize what they're missing, then YOU need to do some SERIOUS introspection of where you've gone wrong in bringing them up.

Nokemo is like an average looking gold digger with zero personality. OK, someone will deal with it for the obvious reason, but anyone who appreciates even the OK things in life would avoid it like the plague. Even the lift layout having to take one of two slow lifts from the base and then go through the bunny hill is like the special needs of ski areas. Who in their right mind would come up with that?

Terrible place.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 26, 2021)

big_vert said:


> It is now your job as a good father to show them the error of their ways. Do you feed them white bread? Do you drink lite beer? Do you drive a chevy? Do you watch a lot of sitcoms?
> 
> Nokemo is the blandness of life personified on a ski hill. It's "personality" is completely vapid, with no compelling attributes. The runs are all featureless, and essentially the same with nothing to discern from one to the other. You need to show your wife and kids something with personality. Take them to Magic for a day, and if they don't realize what they're missing, then YOU need to do some SERIOUS introspection of where you've gone wrong in bringing them up.
> 
> ...



love your post because its spot on. you can probably write the same post about stratton, which i tolerate sometimes early and late season only bc it is free and close-ish to home.

also, a friend with kids serves them wonder bread and our group text has a running joke about how he's a terrible father for that. so really, spot on.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2021)

Man, you dudes sure are core


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 27, 2021)

big_vert said:


> It is now your job as a good father to show them the error of their ways. Do you feed them white bread? Do you drink lite beer? Do you drive a chevy? Do you watch a lot of sitcoms?
> 
> Nokemo is the blandness of life personified on a ski hill. It's "personality" is completely vapid, with no compelling attributes. The runs are all featureless, and essentially the same with nothing to discern from one to the other. You need to show your wife and kids something with personality. Take them to Magic for a day, and if they don't realize what they're missing, then YOU need to do some SERIOUS introspection of where you've gone wrong in bringing them up.
> 
> ...


Amen, but if that's your cup of tea, to each his own. Child abuse?


----------



## St. Jerry (Jan 27, 2021)

big_vert said:


> It is now your job as a good father to show them the error of their ways. Do you feed them white bread? Do you drink lite beer? Do you drive a chevy? Do you watch a lot of sitcoms?
> 
> Nokemo is the blandness of life personified on a ski hill. It's "personality" is completely vapid, with no compelling attributes. The runs are all featureless, and essentially the same with nothing to discern from one to the other. You need to show your wife and kids something with personality. Take them to Magic for a day, and if they don't realize what they're missing, then YOU need to do some SERIOUS introspection of where you've gone wrong in bringing them up.
> 
> ...



I blame it on the Epic pass.  My rule is if we go up for the weekend, it's only one day at Okemo and the other at Mt. Snow.   I've taken the family all over the west, NY & VT to ski and yet Okemo is their favorite....    They love the boring groomers and also it's where many of their friends ski, so there is that.

Btw, first world problem here.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Jan 27, 2021)

cps27 said:


> I blame it on the Epic pass.  My rule is if we go up for the weekend, it's only one day at Okemo and the other at Mt. Snow.   I've taken the family all over the west, NY & VT to ski and yet Okemo is their favorite....    They love the boring groomers and also it's where many of their friends ski, so there is that.
> 
> Btw, first world problem here.


My kids really love Okemo too. Even after 2 awesome days with perfect conditions at Mt Snow over MLK Weekend they say they prefer Okemo. Apart from liking the groomers, I think the heated seats on the Sunburst bubble - and a second bubble chair for when the first gets crowded are big factors for them. And keeping kids warm enough to be happy skiing full days is a factor for me as well. Kids smaller bodies are more susceptible to cold.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2021)

I refuse to take my wife there..she'll love the place.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 27, 2021)

^I'm sure stowe has a heated bubble lift on their 5 year plan.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2021)

Hope not.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jan 27, 2021)

It is groomer skiers hill!  I think Okemo is well liked because they have over 600 acres and any decent skier can ski all of it.  For those that are intermediate - well they can ski the black trails for the most part.  I find Mountain Road to be a bit strange, lots of beginners ski it from the top, then traffic from Jackson Gore side comeback on it and it cuts across a bunch of trails.  Sachem gets loaded up like that too.  some of the annoying aspects where many types of skiers converge.

Otherwise boring!


----------



## LiveEastSoSkiEast (Jan 27, 2021)

I was sorry to see that I had to get all the way to the end of this thread for constructive opinions on Okemo. Thanks to those that have contributed. And since this is the Okemo Intel thread... Let me add a couple notes:

I have been skiing Okemo for years because it is a good mountain for mixed groups. On my own or with other advanced skiers I would likely prefer Killington or certainly Jay if I was driving further - but let's talk about Okemo.

*Skiing/ Riding*
The place is mostly dedicated to blue groomers. This is true. That said, there are definitely more challenging runs to be found on either northern or southern side of the hill. Jackson Gore has some good runs, and the South Face even more.

On a less crowded day the Sunburst Six can offer access to good top to bottom runs. Solitude can also be a good fast lift.

It is not a like a super steep hill, but calling it flat overall is totally an exaggeration. I do wish there were more glades, for sure, but there is fun to be found. And with the conditions we have had in 2021... It has been pretty great. One can have a two or three great days in Okemo and not get bored.

*Lines/ Crowds*
They key for anyone skiing there on any even slightly busy day is to use the Epic App and check lift lines. It is possible to traverse the mountain with relative ease to access a less-crowded area. One can ski from the top of the South Face peak all the way to Jackson Gore chair without taking a single lift. 

On busy days the lines can get nutty. I have stood at Sunburst and Jackson for over 30 mins each. This is less the case during Covid... But monitoring lines is important. Like any Eastern resort, things do get crowded. Just be smart about avoiding the lines and go towards the edges and you'll be fine.

*Parking/ Bases*
There are no secrets here unfortunately. Or at least none I will post! But keep in mind parking is not terribly different than many other area mountains. 

The ClockTower base is shabby though functional. Jackson Gore is nicer, but requires ascending via the Jackson Gore lift. Access at either base requires using short bunny lifts. So suggest dropping off gear and peeps and having one brave driver make the walk with boots. I would not park at the remote bus lots during Covid... Instead would do whatever necessary to jam into a spot near the Tom's Loft lot and walk.

*Other*
I wish Vail was a better manager. Communications are terrible. This is super-frustrating as getting current info re wind holds etc has been very bad. I use the app, but sometimes even that is not updated, which is inexcusable in my mind. The Okemo Conditions Twitter account is usually the best source as I imagine it is managed locally and not from Colorado. https://twitter.com/OkemoConditions

Also, it seems they are understaffed this year as snowmaking was lacking even though the temp has been low. And sometimes it feels like "wind hold" is called on lifts when it should really say "not enough lifties available." I wonder if better treatment/ compensation of staff would yield the results Stratton delivers.

I understand maybe Vail will be making improvements (to the ClockTower area, and they had pre-Covid plans for moving the Jackson Gore lift), but I hope they are concerned about keeping their current clientele loyal. As many have noted, Killington and others are just up the road. 

So... This is not MRG... It is not a place for the purest of skiers and riders... But it is totally a fun hill with varied terrain and a nice town below.


----------



## big_vert (Jan 27, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> love your post because its spot on. you can probably write the same post about stratton, which i tolerate sometimes early and late season only bc it is free and close-ish to home.
> 
> also, a friend with kids serves them wonder bread and our group text has a running joke about how he's a terrible father for that. so really, spot on.



Flatton certainly has its own issues, and I remember skiing one of their "double diamonds" switch just to show the absurdity of their ratings. One of my proudest moments many years ago was in the Flatton gonjola where some cheerleader said "so where's the best ski area in VT", and my (probably) 10yo screamed Magic!, and he was right of course, at least for south VT.

Flatton has ONE redeeming value, and that's the glades, which are OK for practice until you go to the real thing. Apart from that, there's really very little of value.

I was blessed with kids that abhorred Nokemo, barely tolerated Flatton and outright refused Bromley. Mt Snow was OK, and Magic with snow was a treat. We had a friend with ski-on/off house at Bear, so we spent a lot of time traversing K-Mart, and yeah, the Julio trees were a favorite.

One kid is still relegated to the least coast (and even sometime boards, so he's the questionable kid), but the other one is in Santa Fe NM, and I'll visit and we'll go to Taos. We have the same bsl, so good times are had.  Many of my hand-me-downs live with him now, and there's nothing that isn't VERY desirable. Last year he got my Kastle MX108's, one of the ultimate big boy pants, BIG mountain bomber skis. He loves them. Can you imagine those at Nokemo. They'd probably just refuse to move due to boredom.

 When he was an instructor at Aspen 2 years ago, we had 8 pairs in the back of the car for 2 of us when we did a road show. Nothing smaller than 95 waist, up to 120.  Life was good


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 27, 2021)

big_vert said:


> Flatton certainly has its own issues, and I remember skiing one of their "double diamonds" switch just to show the absurdity of their ratings. One of my proudest moments many years ago was in the Flatton gonjola where some cheerleader said "so where's the best ski area in VT", and my (probably) 10yo screamed Magic!, and he was right of course, at least for south VT.
> 
> Flatton has ONE redeeming value, and that's the glades, which are OK for practice until you go to the real thing. Apart from that, there's really very little of value.
> 
> ...



lol nice. i can imagine, because i have kastle bmx118s, the pink ones, which dont often make appearances in the east, but they have. in fact, they came out at a 20" day at okemo a few years ago when group dynamics forced my hand into skiing there. ive always regretted not being at magic that day. and ive never been a passenger in anyone else's car since.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2021)

You guys are like the Donald Trumps of skiing.

It's tremendously, bigly entertaining

If this were a surfing forum you'd sound a bit like this:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2021)

Anyone remember Ted the Shred?


----------



## reefer (Jan 28, 2021)

Okemo sucks. These pictures from an April trip prove it. Don't park at Jackson Gore, especially in the valet area midweek


----------



## MikeW (Feb 13, 2022)

Gonna make the drive up from Mt Snow Wednesday. Have an Epic Pass, Vax, etc. Is the Main Base Lodge accessible? Can you boot up in the Lodge? Bag storage? How about the Jackson Gore Lodge? Thanks for any info.


----------



## urungus (Nov 16, 2022)

opening this Saturday the 19th according to Facebook post 1 hour ago


----------

